# Bradford Pear chit chat



## BangleGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

So it is kind of quiet on the old forum today so I thought I would post a picture of my project for this weekend. My buddy has a tree service and I went rummaging around through it last weekend. I found these cool looking log segments that have orangish/red wood. He said I could have whatever I wanted and that those logs came from a Bradford Pear tree. 

I saw a video posted on WB this week on a guy with a HONKIN chain saw, just attacking a monster stump making slabs 
( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htJLByKl8dw ). I swear the guy had an 8 foot bar on his saw. So I am imagining myself trying this out for the first time this weekend.  (minus the 8' bar!) 

Have a great day fellow woodies! 

BG

[attachment=2628]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> ...
> PS
> I just realized this is the wrong place to post this. Sorry folks, next time I will post misc in the break room area :fool3: :music: !



The break room would have been the wrong section also. Since you are going to be milling it, let's put it in the sawmill section. :yes:

And for the record that bar is only 6' 1.25" long. Eight feet sheesh I'd have to be hulk to wield a 8' bar. :dash1: 

With the powerhead attached it is nearly 8' though. I would not be able to even wield the 6' bar today I'm having an arthritis day. I had a little the day in the video but not like today. I'm hurtin' for certain today. No fun. 

Keep us posted on the milling we want to see it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> So it is kind of quiet on the old forum today ...



I knew I shouldn't have put up a donate button. Daren! :ireful:

:rofl2:

But you're right it is super dead today. :i_dunno:



.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2012)

I love Bradford pear... There aren't many woods that are sweeter to turn. Occasionally, it'll have some subtle curl, and I love the color. There aren't many woods that I've tried that make better ribbons coming off the gouge! Great for pyrography too if you've ever wanted to give it a go.


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

Kevin said:


> ...And for the record that bar is only 6' 1.25" long. Eight feet sheesh I'd have to be hulk to wield a 8' bar. :dash1:
> 
> With the powerhead attached it is nearly 8' though. I would not be able to even wield the 6' bar today I'm having an arthritis day. I had a little the day in the video but not like today. I'm hurtin' for certain today. No fun.
> 
> Keep us posted on the milling we want to see it.



Kevin, is that you in the video? Holy smokes man! That looks like real work! For me, if I am breaking a sweat doing woodworking, I am doing something wrong !


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 7, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > ...And for the record that bar is only 6' 1.25" long. Eight feet sheesh I'd have to be hulk to wield a 8' bar. :dash1:
> ...



LOL!:rofl2:

I was hopin' to be here for the epiphany!:clapping:

p


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I love Bradford pear... There aren't many woods that are sweeter to turn. Occasionally, it'll have some subtle curl, and I love the color. There aren't many woods that I've tried that make better ribbons coming off the gouge! Great for pyrography too if you've ever wanted to give it a go.



That is great news! I have no experience with turning pear. Here is the Hobbit House info on Pearwood:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/pearwood.htm

(Many thanks to Phinds here at WB)

Oh, and I had to look up pyrography on Wiki.... Woodburning ... I learn something everyday from WB! 

BG


----------

